# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Pse nuk futen kompanite e medha ajrore low cost ne Shqiperi?

## the admiral

Kompanite ajrore low cost dihet se kane revolucionuar trafikun ajror dhe menyren tone te te udhetuarit. Shume kompani te medhe low cost qe fluturojne ne qiejt e Europes dhe jo vetem, ofrojne fluturime me cmime shume te perballueshme per te gjithe. Ryanair, Easyjet dhe Wizzair jane 3 nder kompanite kryesore low cost dhe asnjera nuk fluturon ne Shqiperi. 
Belle Air po krijon nje lloj monopoli edhe pse cmimet i ka mjaft me te larta se kompanite e mesiperme.
Cila mendoni se eshte arsyeja qe keto kompani nuk futen ne Shqiperi? Nuk futen sepse nuk i lejojne, apo nuk u intereson?
Ja harta me destinacionet e 3 kompanive te siperpermendura.

P.s Easyjet ne Kosove eshte futur. Edhe pse lidhet vetem me Zvicren, eshte dicka mjaft e mire mendoj. Mund te fluturosh me 60- 70 Euro vajtje/ardhje nga Gjeneva apo Baseli per ne Prishtine, nese prenoton ne kohe.

----------


## angmokio

Qe te besh nje investim te tille duhen qindra miliona dollare dhe shteti Shqiptar nuk njihet si shtet qe krijon lehtesira kur vjen puna per investitore te huaj. Ne Shqiperi nuk ka asnje kompani te fuqishme te huaj qe te investoje para dhe te dominoje tregun ne baze te marketingut dhe aftesive profesionale te personelit te kompanise te kordinuara me suportin dhe lehtesite qe ofron shteti Shqiptar.

 Te vetmet kompani te huaja qe kane gjetur treg ne Shqiperi jane kompanite celulare ku fitimi eshte i sigurte edhe pa politikat lehtesuese te shtetit, kompani ndertimi te cilat i marrin fitimit sapo fillojne projektet dhe bankat e huaja qe ropen Shqiptaret me interesat e larta.

Nje eksperience te hidhur ne kete treg pati dhe Albania Arilines ku pergjate 15 viteve qe kooperoi ne tregun Shqiptar doli vetem me humbje dhe spati asnje suport prej shtetit Shqiptar.

Mendoj se ky eshte shkaku kryesor, nese shteti Shqiptar do i jape rendesine e duhur ketij sektori sigurisht qe cdo kompani low cost do futej ne tregun Shqiptar.

Kot per kuriozitet, kush jane aksioneret e Belle Air?

----------


## the admiral

nuk besoj te jete kjo arsyeja. them se eshte belle air arsyeja kryesore. flitet se eshte e lidhur me qeverine. nuk di sa eshte e vertete.
prandaj nuk i jepet licence kompanive te tjera. 
para 2 vitesh pat dale nje kompani e re qe fluturonte nga italia (star airways) dhe menjehere pas pak muajsh i hoqen licencen.
po te shikosh, wizz air fluturnon ne shkup. dhe patjeter do te kishte me shume pasagjere qe do udhetonin per ne tirane se ata qe shkojne ne shkup.
po ryanair? me ato cmime qe ofron, belle airin do e eleminonte fare, prandaj besoj se nuk e lejojne.

----------


## Qyfyre

E cuditshme ne fakt. Besoj se nga ana e kompanive interes ka, po kushedi si eshte muhabeti ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

-se nuk duan qe shqiptaret te perfitojne.... 
-duan te na shohin te shkundemi mire nga buxheti .... 
-e dine qe shqiptari sa do te jete bileta ,nuk e le pa shkuar ne vere ne shq.
-s'harrojne  moton *shqiptari ate koke ka.. *

----------


## angmokio

> nuk besoj te jete kjo arsyeja. them se eshte belle air arsyeja kryesore. flitet se eshte e lidhur me qeverine. nuk di sa eshte e vertete.
> prandaj nuk i jepet licence kompanive te tjera. 
> para 2 vitesh pat dale nje kompani e re qe fluturonte nga italia (star airways) dhe menjehere pas pak muajsh i hoqen licencen.
> po te shikosh, wizz air fluturnon ne shkup. dhe patjeter do te kishte me shume pasagjere qe do udhetonin per ne tirane se ata qe shkojne ne shkup.
> po ryanair? me ato cmime qe ofron, belle airin do e eleminonte fare, prandaj besoj se nuk e lejojne.


Ti mendon se wizz air apo ryanair kane aplikuar per license dhe nuk i eshte dhene? Sma merr mendja admiral.

Kompanite e fuqishme nuk kane probleme kur behet fjale per licensa sepse e marrin vetem me ane te emrit qe kane .

Problemin e shikoj tek shteti Shqiptar me politikat e biznesit dhe lehtesirat . Nje kompani e fuqishme para se te hyje ne nje treg te ri ben nje studim. Nese studimi ne fjale del me rezultat pozitiv atehere shkojne me tej.
Ne rastin e Shqiperise skane se cte shkojne me tej.

----------


## the admiral

> Ti mendon se wizz air apo ryanair kane aplikuar per license dhe nuk i eshte dhene? Sma merr mendja admiral.
> 
> Kompanite e fuqishme nuk kane probleme kur behet fjale per licensa sepse e marrin vetem me ane te emrit qe kane .
> 
> Problemin e shikoj tek shteti Shqiptar me politikat e biznesit dhe lehtesirat . Nje kompani e fuqishme para se te hyje ne nje treg te ri ben nje studim. Nese studimi ne fjale del me rezultat pozitiv atehere shkojne me tej.
> Ne rastin e Shqiperise skane se cte shkojne me tej.


po. pikerisht keshtu mendoj. them qe duan te futen, por nuk i lejojne.
nuk humb gje nje komani low cost nese hap nje destinacion te ri, jo. nuk ka nevoje per ndonje studim te madh.
e provon njefare kohe, nese ecen, e mban. nese nuk ecen e nderpret... e kane bere me dhjetra here kete gje. 
ose e mban si destinacion veror.

----------


## angmokio

> po. pikerisht keshtu mendoj. them qe duan te futen, por nuk i lejojne.
> nuk humb gje nje komani low cost nese hap nje destinacion te ri, jo. nuk ka nevoje per ndonje studim te madh.
> e provon njefare kohe, nese ecen, e mban. nese nuk ecen e nderpret... e kane bere me dhjetra here kete gje. 
> ose e mban si destinacion veror.


Une flas nga eksperienca admiral e jo kot ne ajer. 

E ke pyetur veten ndonjehere pse nuk ka mc donalds ne Shqiperi?

----------


## the admiral

> Une flas nga eksperienca admiral e jo kot ne ajer. 
> 
> E ke pyetur veten ndonjehere pse nuk ka mc donalds ne Shqiperi?


edhe une po flas nga eksperienca. kam bere 66 fluturime dhe dicka marr vesh.
e di si funksionojne kompanite low cost???

----------


## angmokio

> edhe une po flas nga eksperienca. kam bere 66 fluturime dhe dicka marr vesh.
> e di si funksionojne kompanite low cost???


Wow sa mire e mbake mend sa here paske fluturuar or burr i dheut  :ngerdheshje: 

 Keta funksionoje si puna pilafit duke i shtu uje. Kam  bere rezervime me keta linja ku cmimi fillonte me 100 $ e plus 50 taksa nga mbrapa te shkonte cmimi aty aty pothuajse , pagon dhe per bagazhin dhe per autobuzin per gjithcka.

 Gjithsesi ceshtja nuk qendron tek menyra e funksionimit pasi si keta me low cost edhe ata me normal kost ne fund te fundit punojne per nje norme fitimi. 

Studimet behen patjeter admiral se nuk je duke shit fare por po investon avione qe kushtojne miliona dollare.

Nejse pa dashur te imponoje mendimin tim , meqe the cili eshte shkaku qe ne mendojme , une personalisht keshtu e mendoj , ndoshta jam gabim.

----------


## the admiral

> Nje eksperience te hidhur ne kete treg pati dhe Albania Arilines ku pergjate 15 viteve qe kooperoi ne tregun Shqiptar doli vetem me humbje dhe spati asnje suport prej shtetit Shqiptar.


po pse mendon se mbylli albanian airlines???
sepse i hoqen licencen mbylli. kjo ishte arsyeja.




> Wow sa mire e mbake mend sa here paske fluturuar or burr i dheut 
>  Keta funksionoje si puna pilafit duke i shtu uje. Kam  bere rezervime me keta linja ku *cmimi fillonte me 100 $ e plus 50 taksa* nga mbrapa te shkonte cmimi aty aty pothuajse , pagon dhe per bagazhin dhe per autobuzin per gjithcka.


mjafton te hapesh nje profil tek flightmemory ose tek openflights dhe aty llogaritet cdo gje. di edhe sa milie ose km kam fluturuar dhe sa ore...

sa ke paguar??????????????? hahahaha. ta paskan futur me duket.
me 13 nentor kam prenotuar nje fluturim per ne budapest. e di sa me ka kushtuar vajtje/ardhje? me pak se 14 euro.
ne frankfurt kam qene me 13 euro nje here. ne paris me 25. etj etje ne mbare europen.

----------


## angmokio

> po pse mendon se mbylli albanian airlines???
> sepse i hoqen licencen mbylli. kjo ishte arsyeja.


15 vjet me humbje , a nuk te duket arsye e madhe per ta mbyllur? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## angmokio

> po pse mendon se mbylli albanian airlines???
> sepse i hoqen licencen mbylli. kjo ishte arsyeja.
> 
> 
> mjafton te hapesh nje profil tek flightmemory ose tek openflights dhe aty llogaritet cdo gje. di edhe sa milie ose km kam fluturuar dhe sa ore...
> 
> sa ke paguar??????????????? hahahaha. ta paskan futur me duket.
> me 13 nentor kam prenotuar nje fluturim per ne budapest. e di sa me ka kushtuar vajtje/ardhje? me pak se 14 euro.
> ne frankfurt kam qene me *13 euro* nje here. ne paris me 25. etj etje ne mbare europen.


Ja pra ku me dole atje ku po i qendroj idese une. Imagjino 13 Euro nje fluturim. Me taksat qe paguan ne Shqiperi keta kompani falimentojne per 1 muaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

Aktualisht Belle Air ka monopolin. Linjat me fitimprurese jane Italia dhe Anglia ku eshte numri me i madh i shqiptareve te cilet levizin me shpesh me avion. Konkurrentet e vetme jane BA dhe Alitalia, te cilat nuk jane kompani low-cost. 

Kompanite e vetme low-cost jane GermanWings e cila kontrollohet nga Lufthansa dhe JetairFly. Kjo e fundit lidh Brukselin me Tiranen. 

Kur operonte Albanian Airlines çmimet e Belleair ishin shume te arsyeshme, ndersa tani jane ne nivelet e Alitalias, mgjs kualiteti i sherbimit eshte me i ulet.

Te vjen keq te mendosh tani qe me heqjen e vizave u pakesuan kompanite ajrore. Gjithkush do te mendonte te kunderten, me heqjen e vizave do te shtoheshin edhe kompanite ajrore ...

----------


## Qyfyre

> E ke pyetur veten ndonjehere pse nuk ka mc donalds ne Shqiperi?


Besoj ngaqe eshte shume i shtrenjte per Shqiperine.

----------


## BlueBaron

> Ja pra ku me dole atje ku po i qendroj idese une. Imagjino 13 Euro nje fluturim. Me taksat qe paguan ne Shqiperi keta kompani falimentojne per 1 muaj



Çfare taksash paguajne kompanite ajrore ne Shqiperi ??? Te gjitha taksat paguhen nga udhtaret. Ne Shqiperi paguan taksa vetem Belleair ...

----------


## angmokio

> Çfare taksash paguajne kompanite ajrore ne Shqiperi ??? Te gjitha taksat paguhen nga udhtaret. Ne Shqiperi paguan taksa vetem Belleair ...


Po pse keto taksa a nuk futen ne cmim kujton ti ?

----------


## angmokio

> Besoj ngaqe eshte shume i shtrenjte per Shqiperine.


Mc donalds kur kerkon te hape filial ne nje vend kerkon qe rrjeti i tij te shtrihet ne minimumin 200 ose me teper dyqane ne gjithe Shqiperine dhe e jete prezent pothuajse ne cdo qytet. Me thuaj ti mua a e blen katunari nje hamburger 6-7 dollare kur i fut nje sufllaqe per qejf sa i gjithe krahu per 1 dollare?

Mc donalds , KFC , Starbucks , pizza hut etj. e ruajne emrin e tyre dhe kur futen ne nje shtet te ri duan te jene te sigurte qe do kene sukses pasi nuk behet fjale vetem  per humbjen por me teper per prestigjin e kompanise.

----------


## Qyfyre

> Mc donalds kur kerkon te hape filial ne nje vend kerkon qe rrjeti i tij te shtrihet ne minimumin 200 ose me teper dyqane ne gjithe Shqiperine dhe e jete prezent pothuajse ne cdo qytet. Me thuaj ti mua a e blen katunari nje hamburger 6-7 dollare kur i fut nje sufllaqe per qejf sa i gjithe krahu per 1 dollare?
> 
> Mc donalds , KFC , Starbucks , pizza hut etj. e ruajne emrin e tyre dhe kur futen ne nje shtet te ri duan te jene te sigurte qe do kene sukses pasi nuk behet fjale vetem  per humbjen por me teper per prestigjin e kompanise.


Pra jane shume te shtrenjta per Shqiperine sic thashe. Ndryshe nga kompanite low cost.

----------


## the admiral

> Ja pra ku me dole atje ku po i qendroj idese une. Imagjino 13 Euro nje fluturim. Me taksat qe paguan ne Shqiperi keta kompani falimentojne per 1 muaj


mbijeton qe c'ke me te...
mendon se do paguante me shume sesa paguan ne nje aeroport te madh ne europe??? haha. rinasi eshte aeroport provincial ne krahasim me to.

nje kompani low cost nuk do e linte avionin as 2 ore ne aeroport. 
avjoni mberrin nga nje X destinacion, zbresin pasagjeret, menjehere hipin te tjeret, dhe avioni niset per nje tjeter Y destinacion.
ky eshte ndryshimi me kompanite "normale".
i  njejti avjin ben disa fluturime ne dite, deri sa mberrin tek aeroporti kryesor ku "kalon naten" dhe te nesermen ben te njejten gje.
per te zvogeluar shpenzimet, kane personel shume te reduktuar, nuk te japin asgje te hash apo te pish. kane duty free ne avjon etj etj.

p.s. a me duket a the se kompanite low cost, cmimet i kane gadi njelloj si kompanite e tjera??? tani qe te them se kam prenotuar nje V/A me 13 euro, thua: "_Ja pra ku me dole atje ku po i qendroj idese une._ "  :ngerdheshje:

----------

